# Clexane bruising - dangerous?



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Just found the reason to my sore stomach. I have gotten a big bruise, about 3 cm in diameter, on my stomach after taking my morning shot of Clexane. It's really blue and really sore. Previously I've only gotten really small light bruises. Could this be dangerous in any way?


----------



## Tiger777 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi supertrouper81

I also have lovely bruises on my stomach from the clexane injections and was pretty sore last night although better today, I'm pretty sure it's nothing to worry about but if your unsure then give your clinic a ring to put your mind at ease. The nurse warned me about bruising, I'm sure if there was any risk she'd have mentioned it, at least I like to think she would!!

Xx


----------



## kizzywizzypink (Apr 11, 2009)

I've had some nasty looking bruise's to some times having none   They warned it could happen x


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok, probably nothing to worry about then.  DH thinks I hit a small blood vessel or something but the bruise has stopped growing so seems to have started to heal now.

Thanks for replying!


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

me too with the bruises. I think that as the whole point of the clexane is to thin our blood, then the bruising is likely to get worse the longer we are taking it.


----------

